# NDA--Aluminum FO/EO Bottles



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Got home from work last night and had a LARGE (for me) order from New Directions Aromatics delivered. dance: Opened it up and started unpacking--4 FO's (16oz), 6 EO's (16oz), 1 Herbal Oil (16oz), also some dry herbals and colorants. As I'm unwrapping the bottles, I notice that some are heavier than others....and by shaking them a bit, also fuller. :crazy Problem....they have new bottles--aluminum--can't see through them. Normally, I would be tearing them babies open and sniff, sniff, sniff :rofl ...but now I'm worried that I got shorted and start weighing them without opening incase I need to send them back. 
FRAGRANCE OILS:
Acai Berry---------24.7oz
Vanilla Lace--------23.3
Plumeria-----------22.4
Pumpkin Patch-----21.1
ESSENTIAL OILS:
Ravensara---------21.6
Camphor-----------19.0
Eucalyptus (Globuslus)-20.3
Tea Tree------------19.1
Rosewood-----------19.6
Peppermint Geranium-17.6
HERBAL OIL:
Arnica---------------19.4

(page jumping....will cont...)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

So I get on the net trying to figure out the weight of the bottles/caps so I can figure out how much oil is in each. No luck. This morning I get up and it's driving me nuts, so I decided to open one and pour it into a jar and weigh the bottle. There's a plastic 'tear off' around the cap and under the cap is a plug that has to be pulled out (be careful--I splashed a bit). I opened the Acai Berry since it weighed the most. Anyhow...bottle, cap, plug and tear off weigh right at 3oz. :/ So the only oil that was short was the Peppermint Geranium--14.6oz--of course the most expensive one.  I figure the excess in the FO's does make up for the cost, but I will let NDA know--and I already posted last night on their FB page that I'm not thrilled with their new bottles.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It isn't new bottles, all my EO from them have been in their aluminum bottles. Since all my EO's from them are made into combined scents with other products, I know pretty quickly when I mix them if they are off or not....I have never had them off before. The only ones that are left in the bottle unweighed is my rosemary and tea tree. My Rosemary has to be 2 years old at least since I only use it for one stores product. I would call them if they shorted my products at all. Even my clays and dead sea mud.. they always send a few ounces more than the amounts.

I will be curious what kind of response you get, I have only had one problem with them and her people skills were awful, I mean really really awful! Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I ordered Lemongrass EO from them last fall and it came in a amber glass bottle. ?? And it was FULL--to the top, so I'm sure there was extra in there. 
Haven't got ahold of her yet, but anytime I've talked to her I haven't had a problem...then again, I didn't have the problem--they did--finding me. :/ My house is one of those 'you can't get here from there' places. LOL


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Not from them but from other companies....I've gotten a bottle here and there that is short. But like you said, other bottles had extra so unless it's really short or something I really needed the full amount of I let it go. And I hate those aluminum bottles. EOU uses them and I find them very difficult to get open and sometimes end up splashing/spilling some in the process. :/


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I H-A-T-E those stupid, stupid, stupid bottles. That's all.


----------

